# Dust mask recommendations! Hooray!



## MackTheSaw (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I've run out of dust masks, and it's time to buy some more. For a couple years, I've used the 3M ones with the two yellow elastic bands and the aluminum nose clip. There is no exhaust port in front. I think it is #8210Plus. They cost around $1 to $1.25 each, in boxes of 20. I have been satisfied with these-no difficulty breathing, and they are comfortable enough.

I'm thinking of changing to another style, with a rubber mask and replaceable filters. These are more expensive, and I'm wondering if there is an advantage. I'm not talking about a proper respirator, with two cartridges on the sides for fumes and organics, which I use when I spray finishes. For now, I'm just looking for dust masks for sanding and cleaning and other daily use around the shop.

So, what dust masks do you all use? Which are the best?

Thanks!
Todd


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Todd,

I use the 3M dust mask with replaceable filters:
http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=4270&familyName=3M+07178+Paint+Spray+Respirator+Kit

I like them because I also do air spray painting for autos and other things, currently rebuilding a snowmobile.

If you are in a hot shop you will sweat more, but they filter more dust and finer particles. I still have a box of the disposable ones for when guests come over, but once I got my nice mask I no longer use them.

We got them at HD for about $30 a couple of years ago.

They also let you do the Darth Vader impression.


----------



## MackTheSaw (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Rich. I think that's the one I have for spraying finishes. You think I should just use it all the time, for tasks like sanding too? I do like the Darth Vader bit, and I've been known to tell other people in my shop that I am their father while wearing it.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

I do, though I have to replace the filters a little more often, about every 6 months depending on how heavy usage it gets.

It also holds your pencils better.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I have the same one however my filters are pink. Any large amounts of sanding I pull it on.


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

I switched to the Dust Bee Gone dust mask a year or so ago and couldn't be happier (well, really I could but that's another story ). The best thing about it is that my glasses don't fog up. A quick wash now and again and it's just like new.

http://www.dustbeegone.com/


----------



## ramon68 (Mar 10, 2008)

I just picked up a box of Moldex N100 masks. Comfortable, vented, 30 bucks for a box of 5. Niosh and osha approved whereas Dustbegone is not. And one Dustbegone costs more than a box of Moldex or 3M masks.


----------



## MackTheSaw (Jul 25, 2008)

Rich and Zuki, I'm having a hard time imagining wearing the big respirator all the time. It's just too heavy and bulky; I might come around to it as the right thing to do, but first I think I'll try something else. Thanks very much for your input.

I am somehow intrigued with the Dust Bee Gone mask. It seems a little on the gadgety/gimmicky side, and I'm skeptical, but it does look lightweight and comfortable. If it works, does its job as a filter, and truly cleans up with a quick washing, it could be a good solution to the problem. It could be cheaper in the long run than any of the ones with disposable filters. Does anyone else have any experience with this?

Ramon, I guess I'm skeptical of the Moldex ones too. They don't look like they would be flexible enough to make a good seal. Plus, they're pretty expensive when compared to other disposables.

I'll be very happy to take more suggestions and opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I understand Mack . . . I felt the same way. However the way I look at it now is that a little inconvenience will pay off 20-25 years in the future. Pls let us know what you finally decide.

Cheers


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

I wear a 2 cartridge (vader style) mask nearly EVERY minute in my woodshop. I bought it cause I was getting a sore throat after being in my shop. I didn't like wearing it at first but I couldn't argue with the results and I don't want to come down with an illness some day from the harmful dust. I bought it 2 years ago and I wear it ALL the time. It's just as much a habit for me to put it on as it is to wear my seatbelt now. You will get used to it but it'll take some time. Your health is worth it.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

3M respirators are great, the only problem I have with them is my safety glasses don't fit right while I'm wearing it. Does anyone have an answer for this problem?


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

Why don't your glasses fit? Mine isn't a 3M brand so maybe those fit differently, but I put my safety glasses on under the mask straps.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

The nose piece pushes the glasses up, leaving a good sized gap.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh. Ya that would be a problem. Well I know that the particular brand I bought doesn't have that issue. I have the one with round cartridges. I think the 3M cartridges are triangular.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, don't keep us in suspense, Rick, what brand is it?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Check this one out from my review by Rockler.

I've had it a couple of years now, & really like it.

Garret Wade now sells the same mask, but it also comes with a painting filter.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

I think this is it guys. AO Safety. 
http://www.aosafety.com/diy/resp_detail.cfm?con_prod_num=95050&con_family_id=2&con_platform_id=1
they don't show the straps around your head in the picture.

But it looks like they have one they actually call a Woodworkers respirator.
http://www.aosafety.com/diy/resp_detail.cfm?con_prod_num=95190&con_family_id=6&con_platform_id=1


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Rick, and Dick and Barb!


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

A automotive painter gave me a case of filters So I picked up a facemask like this. I thought it would be worth a try since I wouldn't have much invested in it. It is lighter than the 3M respirator that I have been using and It does a good job. I have been cutting red cedar in my shop and finishing some pens with CA without any of the odor coming through. If I find a down side to it I'll post it. I'm posting a link with a breakdown on all the applications for anyone that is interested.

http://www.moldex.com/pdf/datasheets/8000approved_comb.pdf


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Mack FWW has a good review on them http://www.finewoodworking.com/FWNPDF/011201040.pdf I use the North cfr-1 It has a really nice soft rubber double seal that conforms to your face , I find it to be very comfortable to wear for long periods of time plus the strap has a clip that makes it easy to put on and take off plus its priced right here's where I bought mine http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/northcfr-1dustmaskwith21filters.aspx


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

The Powered Respirator noted by Dick & Barb is also availble at Woodcraft for $70.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020033/19327/Power-Mask-Powered-Respirator.aspx

Going to get one after Christmas.


----------



## dustman100 (Oct 17, 2010)

I use the DUS-T, they are amazing! if you haven't seem one check out www.thedus-t.com these masks are attached to a shirt so they are always with you. Great idea and reusable so they won't kill you paycheck


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

I use the comfort fit respirator from LV. Its comfortable, and doesn't fog my glasses.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=62081&cat=1,42207,43647


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I saw a video that Mark the wood whisperer made, Full face mask he uses for dust and painting. Go check out the video its a lot of good info. 
Here is a good one from his site http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Z53WKU?tag=thewoodwhispe-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B000Z53WKU&adid=0VTSS40WXTKW22J109WB&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thewoodwhisperer.com%2Farticles%2Fmy-dust-mask%2F


----------



## Benboy (Mar 17, 2012)

I use the AO safety respirator mask all the time (I am very allergic to dust) and I like it well enough. One problem is that the moisture from my breath collects inside the mask and can drip out the exhaust flaps directly on to the wood I am sanding… Great for raising the grain in an irregular pattern if I don't catch it and wipe it right away.

Also I have problems with saftey glass fit.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Since I wear glasses, I use the

3M 7500 (http://www.amazon.com/3M-Series-Reusable-Facepiece-Model/dp/B000BR6XR6/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1334076347&sr=8-7)

and 3M R-2091 Particulate Filter P100 filters.

It is all day comfortable (especially compared to the 6000 series: http://www.amazon.com/3M-Facepiece-Respirator-Assembly-Particulate/dp/B000FTEDMM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334076347&sr=8-2 and definitely more comfortable than those white disposable masks).

I can wear this mask all day long and it doesn't bother me one bit. The other ones usually end up hurting my nose or fogging up my glasses all the time.


----------



## Ged39 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,

there is a good review of dust masks for saw dust here:

Best dust mask for wood workers

The one above is good because the clip, fits snuggly around the nose and the valve reduces fog if you are
wearing goggles.

Hope this helps
Ged


----------



## Vindex (Feb 24, 2016)

Here is what I use: 3M 6502QL Rugged Comfort Quick Latch Half Facepiece Reusable Respirator ( http://amzn.com/B00IF7RBS4 ).

I have bad allergies, so I use it any time I use any power tool, a saw, or do serious planing. It gets a little hot in the San Antonio summers, but this version is more comfortable and easier to remove than the other 6000 models, so it is not so bad. I also have a standard 3M 6000 respirator as a backup/spare. The QL version is much more comfortable.


----------



## DalyArcher (May 3, 2015)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=62081&cat=1,42207,43647&ap=1

this is what I wear when sanding or ripping sheet goods. Wear a full, proper respirator for spraying finishes.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

> Here is what I use: 3M 6502QL Rugged Comfort Quick Latch Half Facepiece Reusable Respirator ( http://amzn.com/B00IF7RBS4 ).
> 
> I have bad allergies, so I use it any time I use any power tool, a saw, or do serious planing. It gets a little hot in the San Antonio summers, but this version is more comfortable and easier to remove than the other 6000 models, so it is not so bad. I also have a standard 3M 6000 respirator as a backup/spare. The QL version is much more comfortable.
> 
> - Vindex


I like that one. I have one of the high end 3M respirators that I use when spraying paint but need something like this one for mowing with my Zero Turn when it's really dusty.

Which filter elements are you using?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I discovered these masks last year.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Multipurpose-Washable-Reusable-Dust-Pollen-and-Germ-Mask-Blue-AME27/206065832

The are washable and comfortable and seem to do the trick for me. They are a little pricey for a single mask but i've used it for over a year now so it is fairly cost effective. I finally bought a second one because I misplaced it for a couple of weeks but it is nice to have 2 so that I can wear one while the other one dries (or I put something on top of it and cannot find it)


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope this isn't a repeated link, but at my last Highland Woodworking visit, they seemed to like the Elipse P100 mask . I had their previous favorite from years ago, the Dustfoe which I really liked but all the rubber dry rotted. I still have some replacement filters for it.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I like the colorful boogers I get without the masks and they always fog up my glasses anywho! Safety Third!


----------



## Ged39 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,
this one has proved effective and only weighs 2.4 ounces:

3M 6000 Respirator


----------



## Ged39 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have just found this one which is more comfortable and hardly ever fogs your glasses:

Comfy Mask


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ancient thread bumped by spammer.

If Mack hasn't decided on a dust mask by now he never will.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

> Ancient thread bumped by spammer.
> 
> If Mack hasn t decided on a dust mask by now he never will.
> 
> - Rick M.


Thank you for saying what I was thinking.


----------



## Ged39 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,

there is a dust mask comparison table here that compares dust masks from the user's point of view:

Dust mask comparison table

Hope this helps.

Ged


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

In my hot shop the Dust Bee Gone dust mask works best for me. Others just make a mask hard to use.
I clean it often and it has held up well.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

> In my hot shop the Dust Bee Gone dust mask works best for me. Others just make a mask hard to use.
> I clean it often and it has held up well.
> 
> - loiblb


$40 for a dust mask?


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

@Ged39

Enough with the SPAMMING.


----------



## Ged39 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,

not meant as spam - a comparison table can be of benefit showing the most popular air filter in one table.

Ged


----------

